# Group photo of the cockatiels taking a bath



## crazy4tiels88 (Aug 10, 2008)

all my cockatiels taking a bath in the bathtub!!
Ivory on the left on perch and Graystar on the right side of the perch, Avalanche the other whiteface lutino, Chiquita the cinnamon pearl pied, Popeye the heavy pied, Vulture the pearl pied


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

Haha how cute.

They're all so pretty, different colors makes them really stand out in the bath.


----------



## allen (Aug 25, 2007)

that is just gorgious


----------



## Plukie (Aug 26, 2007)

Fantastic! You manage to get all those tiels in the shower.......I can't get two in!! Lovely shot.


----------



## crazy4tiels88 (Aug 10, 2008)

Thanks everyone, it was hard and they didn't want to take a bath after I got all in the bathtub!! But ohh well, anyways the hardest one was Avalanche that only likes Ivory and is not very tame at all, and they all wanted the perch too!! Soo funny it was!!


----------



## Malorey (Jul 23, 2008)

You have the most beautiful group of Cockatiels! 0.0


----------



## crazy4tiels88 (Aug 10, 2008)

Thanks I love them all and as you can see I like pearls and pieds, also whiteface lutinos


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

They are all so cute, to bad they did not want a shower


----------



## Ann (Mar 13, 2008)

Beautiful birds, even if they weren't keen on the bathtub. I tried putting my guys in the bath a few times but they didn't like it at all. Perhaps they weren't comfortable with the high smooth sides of the tub.


----------

